# Keep that baling twine away from your critters!!



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 17, 2016)

****Graphic pic/video below*****

I put this in the goat section because it get the most traffic. This goes for ALL animals, not just goats.

This twine, although useful, is very dangerous and can KILL your animals. Please do not leave twine on the hay you feed and make sure to pick up any loose strings.

This video is graphic.... It shows the rumen contents of a cow, but not blood or guts. I think anyone who feeds hay should watch this.
VIDEO 

And YES goats and sheep have suffered from the same thing. This is not to be taken lightly.

This was from a goat. That is netting/twine that was pulled out of the rumen.






*NOTE: these are not my photo's or videos. This was on FB and belong to Thompson Vet services. *


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 17, 2016)

Oh my gosh. So sad.
We think of hardware issues but twine! 

I know we try to pull all twine off because we don't want dogs, goats, chickens tangled in it... honestly never though of them eating it.

Video lets you really get to see how bad something like that can get.
The pic makes we think of what could be in my goats.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 17, 2016)

Twine is useful stuff to keep around but yikes.  Yup, best to keep it out of reach of mouths.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 17, 2016)

Kinda makes you reconsider baling wire


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 17, 2016)

We feed round bales to the Highland Cattle. More then once we have had to cut bailing strings off their horns. Some getting tight and going under the throats. It's always turned out ok but we watch for it. We also pick up all strings in the field after they finish a bale.


----------



## Blue Sky (Feb 16, 2016)

If there is a way for my sheep to get snarled in baling twine they will find it. I have found them bound literally head to foot. Also if you use cattle panels as part of your hay feeders know that lambs playing on top of the feeder can get their rear legs caught
(Can't imagine the acrobatics involved) in the panel. I've found them hanging upside down caught at the ? stifle. Actually my lgd found them and alerted me good girl Z!


----------

